# Exhibition On Sikh Military Bravery: World Wars I And II



## spnadmin (Apr 2, 2009)

Invitation to an Exhibition on Sikh Bravery in Military History (British Indian Army) during World War I & II   	  	 		http://www.{censored}/news/39Sikhsoldiers001.jpg
In the past, hundreds of thousands of British Indian Army voluntarily fought with the British Army in the two World Wars and many of them died in the cause of freedom Mega Sound Machine Enterprise is organizing a photographic exhibition on the Role of Sikh Soldiers (British Indian Army) during World War 1 & II. It is being held in conjunction with Vaisakhi, a very important celebration for the Sikhs all around the world.


 This exhibition will offer Malaysians a rare glimpse of their military contributions all over the world from the late 18th century till the end of World War 2 in 1945. This exhibition will have more than 400 black and white photographs of British Indian Army in action in Malaya, Singapore, Indonesia, Burma, Korea, China, the Middle-East, and all over Africa and Europe. All the photographs are obtained from the archives of the Imperial War Museum London, National Museum of Contemporary History Slovenia and around the world.


 This exhibition will be held on Sunday, the 12th of April 2009 at 10.00 am till 4pm at Sikh Temple, Klang and on Sunday, 19th April 2009 at 10am till 4pm at Sikh Temple, Petaling Jaya. All  are welcome. I would really appreciate you can publish this article in the The Sikh Times. I had emailed to you some of the rare photos which will be exhibited for your publication purpose.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 3, 2009)

KLANG is my HOME TOWN... rest of my family home....and just 40 Km from where i presently live..SELAYANG !! Good effort by Gurdwara Sahib Klang...


----------

